# A few Disney ???



## calgal (Mar 23, 2006)

I will be in Orlando with my kids 4/15-4/22, staying at Marriott Cypress Harbour. First time at Disneyworld. I was wondering a few things.:
1.Has anyone gone to the Flower and Garden show at Epcot? Will Epcot get very crowded due to the show? My plan is to visit Epcot 4/21 which is recommended by the unofficial guide, but that is the day the flower show opens, and I wonder what impact that will have on the rides and attractions.
2.Was going to get Parkhoppers but when I think about the hassle of commuting from 1 park to another and going through security and the admission gates again, I can't forsee doing that. Do people really Park hop at busy times at Disney world?
3. For buying tickets. AAA is a little more expensive than Mousesavers, but offers parking vouchers in an "exclusive" lot. Has anyone used these vouchers and is the lot conveniently located?
TIA.


----------



## spiceycat (Mar 23, 2006)

calgal said:
			
		

> I will be in Orlando with my kids 4/15-4/22, staying at Marriott Cypress Harbour. First time at Disneyworld. I was wondering a few things.:
> 1.Has anyone gone to the Flower and Garden show at Epcot? Will Epcot get very crowded due to the show? My plan is to visit Epcot 4/21 which is recommended by the unofficial guide, but that is the day the flower show opens, and I wonder what impact that will have on the rides and attractions.
> 2.Was going to get Parkhoppers but when I think about the hassle of commuting from 1 park to another and going through security and the admission gates again, I can't forsee doing that. Do people really Park hop at busy times at Disney world?
> 3. For buying tickets. AAA is a little more expensive than Mousesavers, but offers parking vouchers in an "exclusive" lot. Has anyone used these vouchers and is the lot conveniently located?
> TIA.



1 - the flower/garden is not nearly as crowded as the food/wine - both are great but the food/wine is more popular. that say when they are having a popular band it will be crowded around that band.... sometimes a popular show (they do flower/garden shows alot) will be crowded.... that say - Soarin (the new ride over at the Land) will be very, very crowded at all times... make this your first stop and get a fass pass..... then go over and see Mission:Space (my favorite) or Test Track (this will probably be a longer wait too)

Soarin' has been the most popular since it opened....

2 - we park hop - but it is when we are coming back to the parks after leaving them. you need to go through security anyway - so it doesn't make a difference... be sure to include some afternoon at the resort pool.... I can't spend every waking moment in the parks I would go crazy....

3 - yes I have done the parking permit several times. It is great for Epcot and Studios. for the MK you are going to have a long. long walk.... same for the AKL.... it is after or next to the Disability parking. I generally stay onsite for my WDW trips so we use the buses...


----------



## gjw007 (Mar 23, 2006)

calgal said:
			
		

> I will be in Orlando with my kids 4/15-4/22, staying at Marriott Cypress Harbour. First time at Disneyworld. I was wondering a few things.:
> 1.Has anyone gone to the Flower and Garden show at Epcot? Will Epcot get very crowded due to the show? My plan is to visit Epcot 4/21 which is recommended by the unofficial guide, but that is the day the flower show opens, and I wonder what impact that will have on the rides and attractions.
> 2.Was going to get Parkhoppers but when I think about the hassle of commuting from 1 park to another and going through security and the admission gates again, I can't forsee doing that. Do people really Park hop at busy times at Disney world?
> 3. For buying tickets. AAA is a little more expensive than Mousesavers, but offers parking vouchers in an "exclusive" lot. Has anyone used these vouchers and is the lot conveniently located?
> TIA.


Spicey answered your questions but I would like to point out that I park hop as well.  But I have been to WDW several times.  The first time I went, I spent the entire day - and I mean the entire day starting when the park opened until it closed - at a single park as I wanted to see or do everything at that park.  I no longer do but hit areas where I want to see.  Pat's comments about taking a break in the afternoon is good as you don't want to wear yourself out.   Enjoy your vacations.


----------



## Jimster (Mar 23, 2006)

*Park Hopping*

I have been to WDW so many times I can't begin to count but certainly over 30.  Unless it is a cost consideration, there is no reason to not get a park hopper.  First, Disney provides all the transportation-just get on the bus or boat and in a few minutes you're there.  When it comes to the boat, the kids see that as a virtual attraction anyway.  There is no charge for the bus or boat and you only go through security once.  With the park hopper (usually good for life-so a good value), if you tire of watching the little kiddy rides at the Magic Kingdom (or if your children wear out), you can always go to other more exciting venues.  Also there is the matter of eating.  I have certain places I like to eat while at WDW and they are not all in the same park.  The downside is the cost. A park hopper is definitely more expensive in the short run.


----------



## sfwilshire (Mar 23, 2006)

Jimster,

We've used Disney transportation a few times and always had to go through security just like everyone else. Still, unless you hit at a very busy time of day, security goes quite fast (and we tend to travel with LOTS of bags.

We find the parkhoppers important to be able to catch all the special shows and parades we want to see. It is also convenient when the parks don't close at the same time. You can make a quick stop at a second park.

We spent last Saturday at Disney because my son's choir was singing at the Magic Kingdom. Since we were only going to be there one day, we actually hit three of the parks, just doing a couple of things in the first two. It was not terrible going from one to another.

I wouldn't spend much extra to get the AAA parking. It is more convenient, but not all that much so.

Sheila


----------



## Jimster (Mar 23, 2006)

*security*

I guess I never paid any attention to security since I never carry any bags and I virtually walk right in.  I have 4 more days left on my current parkhopper so I guess I'll pay more attention.  As for me, no trip to Disney is complete without a trip to the Tower of Terror but last year just as I was leaving they had an unfortunate death on that ride.


----------



## Carl D (Mar 23, 2006)

Jimster said:
			
		

> As for me, no trip to Disney is complete without a trip to the Tower of Terror but last year just as I was leaving they had an unfortunate death on that ride.


Jim, I don't think the girl died. 
I could be wrong, but last I knew she was still among the living. Have you heard otherwise?


----------



## iluvwdw (Mar 23, 2006)

I think park hopping is a GREAT thing!  Let's say you walk into MK, with plans to spend your entire day there...and you don't have the Park Hopper option on your pass.  Then you walk in and it is WALL TO WALL PEOPLE!  All the waits for the rides are 90 minutes or longer.  You can't even walk through Main Street USA in less than 40 minutes.  But you don't have the park hopper option...SO YOU'RE STUCK THERE!      If you HAVE the park hopper option on your ticket, once you see just how crowded it really is, you could hightail it outta there and go to a different, less crowded park.  

Also, it breaks up the day.  You can start the day early at one park.  Take a break for lunch and then end your day somewhere else.  That's what we do.  It works out PERFECT for us.  I ALWAYS make ADRs for dinner and I always know where we will end our day.  But where we start our day is a where we feel like going when we roll out of bed.

So another Park Hopper Option vote here!


----------



## Jimster (Mar 23, 2006)

*Tower of Terror*

I stand corrected.  This time I did a bit of research before answering.  I guess she suffered a cardiac arrest and was resucitated.  Here is a blurb from one of the many articles I just examined:

"The safety of new attractions will be a concern for Disney, which has long said it would never do anything to compromise the safety of its guests.
      In Florida, a 16-year-old girl remained in critical condition after suffering cardiac arrest Tuesday on the "Twilight Zone Tower of Terror" thrill ride. A month ago, a 4-year-old boy passed out and died after riding Disney World's "Mission: Space" ride. His cause of death was still undetermined.
      The "Twilight Zone" ride was reopened Wednesday after engineers deemed it safe, Disney said in a written statement that also reiterated concern for the girl and her family."


----------



## Sea Six (Mar 24, 2006)

I don't think spending the extra money for a park-hopper makes sense for a first timer.  You'll find enough to do to keep you in the same park all day long.  I only use a park-hopper when I know I only want to see a few new things and move on to the next park.


----------



## Carl D (Mar 24, 2006)

Jimster said:
			
		

> I stand corrected.  This time I did a bit of research before answering.  I guess she suffered a cardiac arrest and was resucitated.  Here is a blurb from one of the many articles I just examined:
> 
> "The safety of new attractions will be a concern for Disney, which has long said it would never do anything to compromise the safety of its guests.
> In Florida, a 16-year-old girl remained in critical condition after suffering cardiac arrest Tuesday on the "Twilight Zone Tower of Terror" thrill ride. A month ago, a 4-year-old boy passed out and died after riding Disney World's "Mission: Space" ride. His cause of death was still undetermined.
> The "Twilight Zone" ride was reopened Wednesday after engineers deemed it safe, Disney said in a written statement that also reiterated concern for the girl and her family."


Thanks for the research, Jim. 
I also believe the incident with the girl on the Tower, as well as the kid on Mission: Space, as well as the girl at Typhoon Lagoon, all had some sort of pre existing conditions.
It should be noted that the attractions themselves did not cause injury or death.


----------



## Carl D (Mar 24, 2006)

I should weigh in with my opinion on park hoppers-
With the new Magic Your Way ticets, the hopper feature is expensive.-- It's also a great feature.
You may buy it, and never use it, but the freedom you feel of being able to do whatever you want may be worth the money.
Only you can decide by looking at the price, but the only way you'll know forsure is to try it out for yourself.
You will not know for certain until you get there and see what it's all about.

Enjoy your visit, it's a big place!


----------



## Big Matt (Mar 24, 2006)

With the number of people that go to the Disney Parks annually, chances are very high that someone will die at some point while on the property.  The same is true for any huge tourist attraction (Smithsonian, Pro Sports games, etc.).  I'm sure folks have died in their rooms and nothing was ever reported.  

When your time on earth is up, there isn't much you can do, including dictating the place you die.



			
				Carl D said:
			
		

> Thanks for the research, Jim.
> I also believe the incident with the girl on the Tower, as well as the kid on Mission: Space, as well as the girl at Typhoon Lagoon, all had some sort of pre existing conditions.
> It should be noted that the attractions themselves did not cause injury or death.


----------



## Jimster (Mar 24, 2006)

*cardiac arrest*

Yes, I'm sure given the number of people that go through Disney that it is not unusual for people to die there from time to time.  I live near Six Flags and about once a year there is a report of the same thing.  I think perhaps initially the news made a big deal about this because the Tower of Terror is a very exhilarating ride and because the girl was only 16.  The quick hypothesis was that one caused the other.   I did not mean to imply that one should avoid that ride.  In fact, I make a bee line for TOT each time I go there.  I've probably ridden it 20 times and I'm almost 60.


----------



## hibbeln (Mar 24, 2006)

Well, here we go.......we never get the Park Hopper and haven't missed it.  But we just go to one park and stay there for the whole day and DO IT ALL!  (But I'm that sort).   One time people have told me the park hoppers are essential is in the hot summer months when people are collapsing from heat stroke at the parks.....then you hit a park in the morning, and a water park in the afternoon as it heats up, then hit a park again closer to sunset.  But I don't think that will be a problem in April.......  I'm thinking you'll be AFTER the Easter rush, so it won't be too crowded?  Just give it some serious thought about how you plan to go about your trip with the kids.


----------



## ilisao (Mar 24, 2006)

I've been to Disney about 26 times (I'm beginning to lose count) and we're going again in June.  Anyway, we always park hop.  Some days we plan on doing that, and some days we just decide we want to go someplace else.  A lot of the restaurants we love are also at Epcot so we end up there several times during a trip.  It never feels like an inconvenience to us; we'd feel much more confined if we didn't have the flexibility to hop.

As for AAA, we always get at least one park ticket through them just so we can get the parking pass.  This year we'll probably get 1 adult pass and the kids' passes through Mousesavers, and one pass through AAA.  I don't find the AAA parking at MK or AK to be far at all.  At MK, it is close enough to the front so it's an easy walk to the monorail and eliminates a long walk or ride on the tram.  We find it easier to take our cars to the parks with our kids than use the Disney transportation.


----------



## Jimster (Mar 24, 2006)

*park hopper*

I'll jump in one more time.  Since the park hoppers are only availalbe for I believe 4 or 5 day passes (I still have days left so I haven't checked), if you are not going to be there a few days not only does it make no sense to get the park hopper but it's not possible to get them.  Personally, since most of them are good for life, I buy them if for no other reason than I know the price will keep going up.  If I only use 3 of my 5 days, I have 2 waiting for the next time I come and the prices are always higher the next time.  The other reason I park hop is that it is no longer possible for me to be entertained in just one park, since I've been there so often.  I wouldn't want to "do it all" since I've done them all many times.  I have favorite rides, attractions and places to eat and that's it so I park hop.  As a change of pace, stay in one of the treehouses and do the Disney Institute.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Mar 24, 2006)

Park Hopping is great.  You can eat lunch at EPCOT and then check out Lights, Motors, Action at MGM, then take naps in the afternoon and go to Pleasure Island until 2 am.  Simply awesome.


----------



## Carl D (Mar 24, 2006)

Jimster said:
			
		

> if you are not going to be there a few days not only does it make no sense to get the park hopper but it's not possible to get them.  Personally, since most of them are good for life, I buy them if for no other reason than I know the price will keep going up.


Jim, last year Disney changed the entire admission structure. The "Hoppers" are a thing of the past.

I'm not an expert on the new "Magic Your Way" tickets, as I have a premium annual pass.
With that in mind, the new ticket media is a-la-carte. You can purchase any amount of days (max 10?), then add park hopping privileges, water parks, and a no expiry option. You can mix and match these options anyway you like. It becomes very inexpensive to get a 10 day with no expiration, and save the unused days.


----------



## Carl D (Mar 24, 2006)

Big Matt said:
			
		

> With the number of people that go to the Disney Parks annually, chances are very high that someone will die at some point while on the property.  The same is true for any huge tourist attraction (Smithsonian, Pro Sports games, etc.).  I'm sure folks have died in their rooms and nothing was ever reported.
> 
> When your time on earth is up, there isn't much you can do, including dictating the place you die.


Exactly right. Actually I'm surprised we don't hear of people keeling over more often.


----------



## Jimster (Mar 24, 2006)

*hopper*

Thanks for the info Carl.  I was just there in January of this year and didn't pay any attention since I already had hopper passes.  This sounds like an inprovement for many of the potential Disney clientel.  I will use up my passes in December so I guess I'll have to check it out.


----------



## calgal (Mar 25, 2006)

Well, thanks for all the input. I will not take the asides about dropping dead at Disney World personally! It sounds like most people find park hopping to be a true benefit. Isn't it possible to upgrade to Park hopper if I find it necessary while at Disney World? The friends we will be with the first 3 days will not have Park hoppers, therefore, I would get a little less value out of buying them, only using them days 4-6.
I do like Park Hoppers at DL/CA. There, you just walk across a large courtyard to get from one to the other and you do have to reenter via admission gate and security.

Just in case I do not "hop", I would love advice about which park for my extra, unplanned as yet day. Schedule is:
Sun-AK
Mon-Cypress Harbour/hang out
Tues-MK
Wed-??
Thurs-DS
Fri-Epcot
These days are compatible with the unofficial guide recommendations.
 I assume 1 day is enough at AK. Not sure which of the other parks might benefit us most from an extra day. The kids are 6,6, and 12. TIA.


----------



## Jimster (Mar 25, 2006)

*What's missing?*

Did I miss it or don't you have MGM on there.  That is my favorite Disney Park.  You have the Tower of Terror, Indiana Jones, Prime Time Cafe, Great Movie Ride, Muppets, the backlot tour, etc.


----------



## calgal (Mar 25, 2006)

Sorry, I thought DS was the abbreviation for MGM. Do you consider MGM/DS to be a 2 day park? We will not take any scary rides (NO TOT, Indiana Jones). The other ones you mention sound great, esp since they are not available in Disneyland.


----------



## Carl D (Mar 25, 2006)

The Indiana Jones attraction at Disney/MGM Studios is completely different than DL CA.
It's a stage show, where as DL CA is a ride similar to Countdown to Extinction in Animal Kindom.

1 day at MGM, 1 at AK, 2 at MK, and 2 at Epcot would do it if you plan properly.
There are also a host of secondary parks that may also be of interest. For example the water parks, Downtown Disney, and The Boardwalk.
I would also schedule 1/2 a day to visit the on site resorts. If you haven't seen them, several are worth your time to see. Mainly Wilderness Lodge, Animal Kingdom Lodge, Yacht Club, Grand Floridian, and the Polynesian.


----------



## calgal (Mar 25, 2006)

Carl, Thanks for clearing up the Indiana Jones thing! I did want to see the Disney resorts and the Boardwalk area, thought we might have dinners at the Boardwalk and at least 1 resort, but I am too late to get ADRs at a reasonable hour at any of them. Any casual cafes that don't take ADRs that you might recommend? My impression was there are some areas near the resorts where we could see the MK fireworks.
If you had to choose between 2 days at Epcot or 2 days in MK for my family, which would you choose? (those are the 2 parks rec. for Wed in unofficial guide as well)


----------



## Carl D (Mar 25, 2006)

Some people say kids of that age don't have a huge interest in Epcot, so that may lean toward MK. On the other hand, Epcot is really 2 parks in 1, and much larger than MK so that may lean toward Epcot.
I would do one day at each, then decide which to go back to. 
Another option may be to do Epcot 1 and 1/2 days, then on the other half walk over to the Boardwalk. There is a ESPN Club there that may not require ADRs.

If you can't get ADRs you may be stuck unless you do a counter service snack bar for dinner. Some of those are pretty decent at the resorts. The Polynesian, or Grand Floridian both have snack bars with tables out back. Your best off walking down to the beach to see the MK fireworks. Illuminations at Epcot is also worth seeing.
Also, some of the restaurants may save some tables specifically for walk ups, but no guarantees on that one.


----------



## ilisao (Mar 25, 2006)

You can add on the Park Hopper option at another time.  You don't have to buy it right away.  

We also liked how convenient it was to hop at DL - do one park and in 5 minutes you can be at another!

As for your question about Epcot, well, my kids are 4 and 7 and LOVE Epcot.  We can easily do 2 or 3 days there as well as 2 at MK.  It all depends on the kid.  We usually do just one at AK and we almost never go to MGM.


----------



## calgal (Mar 25, 2006)

Carl, When you say walk down to the beach, is that near the resorts or the Boardwalk?


----------



## BocaBum99 (Mar 25, 2006)

Carl D said:
			
		

> Exactly right. Actually I'm surprised we don't hear of people keeling over more often.



especially in the Animal Kingdom in September in the sweltering heat.


----------



## calgal (Mar 25, 2006)

Carl, I will be able to follow your advice and go to Epcot Wed, as I just called and got a 7:20 Rose and Crown ressie for dinner. Then MGM/DS Thurs, then I can decide with the kids about where to go Friday, having sampled all 4 parks once already.
I also got a 7:00 dinner reservation for Grand Floridian Cafe Mon night. I think that will put us in the area to watch the fireworks if we choose to stay up that late.
Has anyone ever eaten at Trail's End  in Fort Wilderness? It was the only ADR I could get for Easter Sunday. We could also eat somewhere near Marriott Cypress Harbour that night.


----------



## Carl D (Mar 25, 2006)

calgal said:
			
		

> Carl, When you say walk down to the beach, is that near the resorts or the Boardwalk?


There is a beach area on the other side of the Boardwalk, but I was referring to the ones over by the Magic Kingdom Resorts. The Polynesian, Grand Floridian, Wilderness Lodge, Contemporary, and Fort Wilderness all have small private beaches. The beach area at the Polynesian may be a good view of Wishes (name of MK fireworks). It doesn't really have to be the beach, but just walk down by the Seven Seas Lagoon, as it faces MK.
Personally, I'm a firm believer that Wishes is best viewed from inside MK on Mainstreet.


----------



## Deb from NC (Mar 25, 2006)

We just got back from our first trip to WDW in 20 years-what fun!  We
did NOT get the park hopper pass and did not miss it.  We spent one day (all 
day!) at each park.  Since it had been so long since we'd been to WDW we
had lots we wanted to do/see in each park, and I can't imagine taking the
time to "hop" between parks.  (I'm sure it's different if you go all the time)
We traded into Marriott Grande Vista and just drove to a park each morning.
Parking was no problem thanks to the Disney tram system from the lots.
I WAS glad I had purchased our tickets ahead of time (through Mouse Savers); it saved us time at the gates.
Other than at Magic Kingdom, the crowds and lines were not bad at all.
Have a great time...we did!  I loved all the parks.  It was our first trip
to both MGM and Animal Kingdom and they were both fanatastic.
Deb


----------



## Darlene (Mar 25, 2006)

Did anyone suggest you get the Unoffical Guide to Disney World.  You can usually check it out at the library.  For a first timer it has a lot of tips and timesavers, especially about park hopping.  Did anyone mention mousesavers either?  You can get great tips there, as well as info on where to buy discounts on tickets.  www.mousesavers.com
Good luck,
Darlene


----------



## Carl D (Mar 25, 2006)

calgal said:
			
		

> Carl, I will be able to follow your advice and go to Epcot Wed, as I just called and got a 7:20 Rose and Crown ressie for dinner. Then MGM/DS Thurs, then I can decide with the kids about where to go Friday, having sampled all 4 parks once already.
> I also got a 7:00 dinner reservation for Grand Floridian Cafe Mon night. I think that will put us in the area to watch the fireworks if we choose to stay up that late.
> Has anyone ever eaten at Trail's End  in Fort Wilderness? It was the only ADR I could get for Easter Sunday. We could also eat somewhere near Marriott Cypress Harbour that night.


Okay, now your in business!
Illuminations is the firework show at Epcot. The Rose & Crown sits right on the lagoon at Epcot, and may have a good view of the show (it takes place on the lagoon). Illuminations is usually around 9 or 9:30, and they may frown if you hang at your table for the show, unless there is no wait. You will only be able to see the show if you have an outside table anyway. But, the timing is perfect to see Illuminations from outside the restaurant after dinner. 

Now, Wishes is at the Magic Kingdom, which is literally miles from Epcot, but fortunately right next to the Grand Floridian. Depending on the time of the show, I would get over to the MK to see the show. It can be seen from GF, but the resort sits off to the side. If you have time, take the resort monorail from GF to MK. It's the first mono stop. You also have the option of taking the small resort boat service from GF to MK. In fact, the boat dock would be the recommended place to see Wishes from GF, so that may be a good idea if your running late. If the show is about to start, I would just watch it from the dock. I wouldn't get on the boat since it may run to the Polynesian before MK.

I ate at the Trails End once. It's a buffet at Fort Wilderness Campground (not to be confused with the Wilderness Lodge). We didn't have a great meal there, but we seem to be in the minority. It seems to get good reviews in general. It's nothing fancy, hearty type food at a very reasonable price.

Please let me know if I can be of more help.


----------



## Carl D (Mar 25, 2006)

I forgot to add- During the busiest of seasons, Disney runs Wishes every night. However, I'm not sure about your dates. They may only run the show 3 or 4 nights a week.
Illuminations always runs every night.


----------



## happybaby (Mar 25, 2006)

*Disney plans*

Wow   getting so confused the more I read.  My plans are (and only plans subject to chg)

We are planning a 5 day hopper and also have the Univ. 2 day with 3 free days which we probably won't use, but a good deal

First we have to do Disney Sat, Sun, Mon and Tues because our 1 d. will only be with us those 4 days.

Arrv MCO on Sat am  p/u luggage and car head for all star movie resort and off to MK by noon.  Maybe lunch at Food court   see the afternoon parade  back to room around 7 or so and swim    Will be tired since up early for drive to airport 5 am for an 8am flight.

Sun   brkfst food court  and do AK early before too hot (maybe catch lunch at Rain Forest)  Check in at HGVC Sea World around 3   Me and DH can go grocery shopping, girls and gr.d can swim and rest.  Eat and head back to MK around 7 or so for night parade and fireworks   Extra magic hrs for as long as we last

Mon   Epcot   (possible lunch at Norway with Princess) night fireworks

Tues   MGM til 3   take d and gr d back to room, swim rest.   take other d. to airport   Maybe go back to catch Fantasmic at MGM

Wed Universal   one of the parks

Thurs  pool and maybe Epcot or MGM again or even AK    Have to see what we've seen or missed so far.  

Fi   Universal

Sat   wherever they want to go back  Disney or Universal

Sun   check out of room and hang around pool til time to go to airport around 4pm

I'd also like to wander around DT Disney, maybe a restaurant, shop and one night go to Bahama Breeze.  If we don't do Rain Forest at AK, we can do it at DT Disney

The night time entertainment?   I don't want to be fireworked out.  Saw the ones at Epcot on the Travel Channel   Look awesome.  My thoughts are the afternoon parade and electrical parade at MK, fw at Epcot for sure.  Maybe MGM fantasmic.


----------



## calgal (Mar 25, 2006)

Happy baby- Looks like you're in the same fun planning stage as me. I'll leave the experts to comment on your itinerary.
Carl-Definitely going in the busy season. Our first day in the parks is Easter Sunday. The unofficial guide (which I did purchase and read nightly) gives every day that week a "10". My problem with the Wishes fireworks is if I keep my 6yos up that late no way could I get them to the parks the next day at 8:00 for the rope drop. Apparently that's important to do. I guess I can assess fatigue levels and go with the flow on that one.
  Thanks to Carl and all who have helped me fine tune the planning. I really believe it will enhance the trip for us to have a game plan, and anyway I am already having fun.


----------



## happybaby (Mar 25, 2006)

Calgal
We are not going in the busy season as you are   Easter and spring break.  We will be there mid of May, after spring break and lvg for home on Mem. w.e. so hopefully the crowds will be not as bad.

Me, DH and girls have not been there since 1989.  They were 10 and 12 and now in mid and upper 20's.  The gr. d is approaching 5 yrs old.   Really excited, wants to start packing and has been getting up early in the morning.   Sometimes 5:30 am but by 7 30 for sure.   Said she is practicing for Disney.  It's still 2 months away, so we better lay off and let her settle down.   Us also.   Soooooo......  excited   Can't wait !!!

In other posts, everyone says my itinerary is a bit much.  But I want to do it all.   The gr. d will out do us.   She can sleep in some days.  Going to the parks from even noon til 10 is long.  And never stayed at such a nice resort in all the TS'ng exchanges we've done, so definitely looking forward to the HGVC.


----------



## Jimster (Mar 25, 2006)

*Variety*

I think one thing you want to keep in mind too is that you are looking for variety.  If you have been several times to DL and Disney California Adventure, then what's different at WDW.  MGM is different.  Magic Kingdom is a bit different.  As to AK, the best thing in the place is "A Bugs Life" but you've probably seen that at Disney California Adventure.  Now, since you have young kids AK might be a bit more appealing, but if I had to cut, it would be AK.  I think a half day there is plenty-use the other half for more MGM.  Also, don't stop at Spaceship Earth as you enter Epcot.  There are long lines there in the morning and then its a ghost town at night. See it on the way out.


----------



## Carl D (Mar 25, 2006)

My favorite at AK is the Kilimanjaro Safari, followed by Countdown to Extinction (ride identical to Indiana Jones in DL, but with a different storyline).
I also like It's Tough to be Bug (3-D show), and Flights of Wonder (bird show) is also very good.


----------



## Carl D (Mar 25, 2006)

I almost forgot! I believe Expedition Everest is now open to the public. Can't wait for that one!


----------



## elaine (Mar 27, 2006)

*park hopper is important at busy times!*

when very crowded, park hopper is a huge benefit b/c you can go into park that you really want to see and ride a few ride you HAVE to ride, then leave by noon or so, go to hotel, etc., then go back later to parks with less crowds or atrractions that hold a lot (like MGM for some of the shows). My kids want MK, but by 1 pm, it's nuts at easter, so we go right at 8 or 9 am, stay for the AM, then leave and return to other park---same for AK---plus it closes early, so PH lets you go to a later park the same day.  IF going on non-peak times, I would not have gotten it---but last easter, even after a huge 2 hr rainstorm, MK still had tons of people at 7 PM and all fast passes were gone for the day!


----------

